
The Apple bias is real - dilly_li
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/23/9381325/apple-bias-iphone-reviews-day
======
NickHaflinger
Said a biased anti Apple article. If a media blitz by a huge company ever
created a market, then where's the Zune or Windows Phone? What makes Apple
successful is that they make stuff people want to buy. Not on the opinions of
some techno journalist. What stunt will Apple pull next, act to maintain high
profit margins?

------
ratfacemcgee
The vegemite bias is real! except for the people who share a differing
viewpoint to my own!

~~~
ratfacemcgee
guess people really like vegemite. or hate it.

